# 2013 Geneva Motor Show Coverage



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

Known for debuts of exotic supercars, this year's Geneva Auto Show will be one to remember with the world premieres of the successors to both the McLaren F1 and Ferrari Enzo. Other major reveals include the Toyota GT86 Convertible, Lexus IS300h, Corvette Convertible, Mercedes C63 AMG 507 Edition and many more. Look for live coverage at AutoGuide.com from the media preview days March 6th and 7th.

More: *2013 Geneva Motor Show Coverage* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Sorry, but that Lambo Veneno looks like something from the TRANSFORMERS design school of robot-car designers.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

The designers spent too much time in the wind tunnel.... (How can we get it up to 230mph+...just hack up the front end)

Not my liking. reminds me of the red bull x1 from GT5(at least same concept)



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

